# ...



## anselmo

...


----------



## Barrabundy

Can I tell you a secret? I went to urban dictionary and google last week to try and find the meaning of ACOI.......I just worked it out now.


----------



## anselmo

Barrabundy said:


> Can I tell you a secret? I went to urban dictionary and google last week to try and find the meaning of ACOI.......I just worked it out now.


Ok, so whats the secret?


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I tell you a secret? I went to urban dictionary and google last week to try and find the meaning of ACOI.......I just worked it out now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep deprivation will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So will Anselmo.
Click to expand...

I can say hand on heart, I didn't cause his sleep deprivation, thats entirely his fault

"if only I was closer" is my defence m'lud

This is NOT a Lurleen siutation


----------



## kayakone

I am feeling a little nostalgic barman, so I may attempt to revisit an event that happened years ago. A whole bottle of your best Irish whisky sir. Send the bill to Patwah.

The Irish Pig

'Twas an evening in November, as I very well remember,
I was walking down the street in drunken pride.
But my knees went all a-flutter, so I rested in a gutter,
And a pig came round to lay down by my side.

Yes, I lay there in the gutter, thinking thoughts I could not utter,
When a colleen passing by did softly say:
"You can tell a man that boozes by the company he chooses."
And at that, the pig got up and walked away!


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> I am feeling a little nostalgic barman, so I may attempt to revisit an event that happened years ago. A whole bottle of your best Irish whisky sir. Send the bill to Patwah.
> 
> The Irish Pig
> 
> 'Twas an evening in November, as I very well remember,
> I was walking down the street in drunken pride.
> But my knees went all a-flutter, so I rested in a gutter,
> And a pig came round to lay down by my side.
> 
> Yes, I lay there in the gutter, thinking thoughts I could not utter,
> When a colleen passing by did softly say:
> "You can tell a man that boozes by the company he chooses."
> And at that, the pig got up and walked away!


Wrong thread doofus
This is movies or as you like to call them - "the talkies"
you wanna drink?
Head on over to the ACOI
Link is in my signature


----------



## Zed

Its Wednesday. Fishing day. But Im not fishing. 20kt winds blasting onshore and a little precip.

Some nice movies is an alright consolation.


----------



## anselmo

Zed said:


> Its Wednesday. Fishing day. But Im not fishing. 20kt winds blasting onshore and a little precip.
> 
> Some nice movies is an alright consolation.


Down unda it's Thursday
You'll like next weeks selection Mr Zed
Might make you plan some trips up the coast


----------



## Zed

It's all perspective.
Next Wednesday I hope to be on the hunt again.

I'm drawn toward the equator. Heading "up" the coast doesn't draw me, I prefer down --hows that for confusing the Downundahs?


----------



## john316

blow up paddle board... who'd have thunk


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


>


My what big teefs you have

That Pepsi max?


----------



## Beekeeper

nezevic said:


> Like Like Like this thread!


Me too... never tire of watching fish caught on fly... only one thing better... catching them on fly!
Jimbo


----------



## Smylea

Thanks Anselmo, good beer, great movies, why would you be anywhere else. 

Ray


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Pepsi max?
> 
> 
> 
> The cup.. yes, inside is a concoction made up at the ACOI and snuck in under my jacket.
Click to expand...

You the man



Beekeeper said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Like Like this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too... never tire of watching fish caught on fly... only one thing better... catching them on fly!
> Jimbo
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy next weeks showcase then



Smylea said:


> Thanks Anselmo, good beer, great movies, why would you be anywhere else.
> 
> Ray


My pleasure, Ray

Wait, what we have beer now?
and GOOD beer?
ok who snuck it in? ;-)


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what we have beer now?
> and GOOD beer?
> ok who snuck it in? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger. My bad. :shock:
Click to expand...

That's what's in the cup?
I thought it was something cool (ACOI beer is served piping hot with croutons)


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's in the cup?
> I thought it was something cool (ACOI beer is served piping hot with croutons)
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Black Rat in the cup... the beer is in the bladder strapped to ma belly.
Click to expand...

Does your rat bite?


----------



## Zed

"Eets knot mai ret."


----------



## anselmo

Is not rat, is ampster
Si si Siberian ampster


----------



## Smylea

anselmo said:


> Wait, what we have beer now?
> and GOOD beer?
> ok who snuck it in? ;-)


Portable beer fridge, hidden in the corner...for those few in the know (cheap corkage too) :lol: :lol:

Ray


----------



## anselmo

Lifetime bans can be arranged

You've been warned.

Right
Who enjoyed the films this week?


----------



## Junglefisher

Not enough ice fishing.


----------



## anselmo

Junglefisher said:


> Not enough ice fishing.


Ok I'll find some ice fishing videos
And some paint drying ones and some trees growing ones too


----------



## Zed

Id like to see you cast into an 8in hole from 20yds with your fingers like frozen pilchards.


----------



## anselmo

You're doing it wrong zed ;-)


----------



## anselmo

This weeks vids will be full length fly fishing for steelhead movies
Next week will be ice fishing and weird stuff (both for the man in the arctic circle)
The week after will be fly tying vids
The week after that will be exotic fishing locations and targets
Then a more philosphical pace - why we fish
Somewhat following on from the previous weeks offering the classic - "A River Somewhere" Series 1- for Bertros
Week 8: Big mean fish from yaks
Week 9: A River Somewhere Series 2

No need to book tickets
Just buy a drink at ACOI (no need to smuggle it in Bertros)


----------



## Junglefisher

Hey 'mo, for those who might not know, what's a Steelhead?


----------



## Zed

A steelhead is essentially an ocean run rainbow. A trout that makes a salmon run. We get occasional rare salmon and steelhead even down here. In wetter times steelhead ran the local rivers, rivers that are nothing more than landscape run-off now.


----------



## Zed

BTW, nice selection this week.


----------



## anselmo

Zed said:


> A steelhead is essentially an ocean run rainbow. A trout that makes a salmon run. We get occasional rare salmon and steelhead even down here. In wetter times steelhead ran the local rivers, rivers that are nothing more than landscape run-off now.


What he' said

Zed you need you keep an eye out for a film called "Wild Reverence" by Shane Anderson

Seriously though, Really? People don't know what a steelhead is? :shock:


----------



## Zed

They definitely arent your average stocker trout. The sea makes em big n mea n. Ive seen large 50-60cm ones in pools hiking in Trinity Wilderness in NoCal. Never caught one or seen them while actually fishing.


----------



## anselmo

In laymen's terms they are a rainbow that went to sea and got big

Taxonomically steelhead are a sub species of rainbow that have 42-44 scales along the lateral line rather than 38-40 like 'ordinary' rainbows. Because they are longer they get bigger.


----------



## anselmo

I think that's right anyway
Roderick Haig Brown goes into it in detail in 'Seasons of a Fisherman'
Been a whole since I read it


----------



## anselmo

Next week - Fly tying

same anselmo time, same anselmo channel
Getcha pull


----------



## Junglefisher

You're a crack-up 'mo.


----------



## anselmo

Junglefisher said:


> You're a crack-up 'mo.


I've cracked up and I have a mo


----------



## Thegaff

The vice in the last vid looks super expensive.


----------



## anselmo

Keep any requests coming in

A few interesting weeks ahead


----------



## anselmo

And if anyone wants to be guest DJ for a week ...


----------



## anselmo

New page bump for iPad users
All the quality vids on page 4 crash iPads :evil:


----------



## anselmo

And again for sanity

EDIT: Yes! Fist pump


----------



## anselmo

Just a note that I've given each week a new thread but the links in page 1 will connect you to the correct weeks vids
This was because page 4 crashed iPads and slower pcs because of the amount of videos all on one page

Feel free to put comments here or in the individual weeks threads

Enjoy ...

A


----------



## anselmo

And on Week Nine
They came online
Links to Series 2
Fun for me and you

Getcha pull
Next week Bertros Bertros Goalie Special DJ edition


----------



## Funchy

Love Thursday night movies........ When you putting next lot up Nick?


----------



## kayakone

Isn't that in the green zone Jon?


----------



## anselmo

Week 13 - Unlucky for some
Some being the poor woolly buggers who don't know about AKFF and the ACOI Thursday Night Fishing Movies

Getcha Pull


----------

